# 2018 World Cup Play-Offs



## betcatalog (Nov 9, 2017)

Croatia has only received four goals. Of the ten games he gave to the group, only one had more than three goals, all the rest was under 2.5. Greece has received six goals and overall it has six out of ten under 2.5, two over 2.5 goals with the weak Grill. A very important match for the two teams will be a real battle between two very good defensive teams. I'm looking forward to a hard game, with an emphasis on the defense of both teams, as they showed in the qualifiers, very difficult to score, it will become a very closed match that can be judged in the goals
CROATIA vs GREECE @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.62

Northern Ireland overall counts six out of 10 under 2.5, one over 2.5 was with Germany and another two with weak San Marino. Switzerland had one defeat, in the last game from Portugal, only seven in ten matches. There will surely be a duel, between two very good teams, who will claim with a qualification in the World Cup of Russia, Northern Ireland relies heavily on its defensive function, on the other hand Switzerland must be careful because it can be a bad look to destroy them all, I expect game with a few goals
NORTHERN IRELAND vs SWITZERLAND @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.45


----------



## betcatalog (Nov 9, 2017)

Sweden has only two passes and Italy has scored eight goals in total. Like the other battles in the barrage, there will be a tough battle that will judge which team will go to the World Cup of Russia, the two teams did a good qualifying, but fell into good teams and did not qualify directly. I expect, a tough duel, with an emphasis on their defensive function, because every goal counts at this stage, I will go with the few goals
SWEDEN vs ITALY @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.55


----------



## betcatalog (Nov 10, 2017)

Denmark has only scored eight goals in ten games. Ireland has scored six goals, totaling eight in ten under 2.5, and coming from seven consecutive matches in the most recent games. Like, I said in the previous days, in these games, every goal counts, maybe even twice, so we see a few goals and a few final terms for goals, while defenses dominate. Today, I expect another game with few goals, where the defenses will dominate, Ireland, as difficult to score, so difficult to accept a goal, Denmark has a very good defense function with a small passive
DENMARK vs REPUBLIC OF IRELAND @@ +2.50 Under, odds 1.53


----------



## betcatalog (Nov 11, 2017)

There is no doubt that things about Greece are almost certain, if you want to claim qualification, you have to attack from the beginning, score as early as possible, acquire psychology and fight to the end, this time I will not suggest few goals, but due to the peculiarity of the match, I expect open goal play on either side
GREECE vs CROATIA @@ Both team to score, odds 1.95

Switzerland is a little better team and fairly will get the qualification, having so far only one defeat, Northern Ireland is mainly based on defense to get the results, today, I expect waiting game from both teams, since a goal of Switzerland , it is difficult to change the situation, while with 0-1 the guest sends the match to the extension and it does from then on, but at some point it has to come out in front of the attack to score, otherwise there will be no meaning waiting for the defense, I wait Switzerland to find space as time passes and thus can make second win
SWITZERLAND vs NORTHERN IRELAND @@ SWITZERLAND, odds 1.50


----------



## betcatalog (Nov 12, 2017)

Italy needs to be serious and passionate on the field if it wants to be in Russia for the next World Cup 2018, Sweden, losing much of its momentum away, I expect Italy with the help of the headquarters, to come in with passion and to but it will not become an open game, because both teams will be careful and I will spend a few goals
ITALY vs SWEDEN @@ +2.50  Under, odds 1.65

betcatalog pame stoixima


----------



## betcatalog (Nov 13, 2017)

As was the case in all the barrage games but also in the first match in the opposite row, it showed that the teams will be very cautious in defense because a goal can significantly change the balance, the two teams, especially Ireland, have very good defensive lines and will give everything to qualify, I expect a very closed game with few phases and the qualification to score in the goals
REPUBLIC OF IRELAND vs DENMARK @@ 1st Half Draw, odds 1.90


----------



## harry883 (Nov 18, 2017)

hi may i have to live streams for play offs


----------



## msvykute99 (May 26, 2018)

Do you have any tips?


----------



## harry883884 (May 26, 2018)

hi i m harry, can i have euro2018 tips


----------

